
A lesson of Public e-Policy - ne0fhyk
http://www.mondaynote.com/2013/04/14/a-lesson-of-public-e-policy/
======
rikacomet
Recently, the one of the most corrupt departments in India, the Passport
department, has also taken the same approach. Instead of sticking to the old,
come to the office system for appointments, they went for a major
technological overhaul.

Though its not completely plague free right now, it has significantly reduced
the bad parts by 80-90 %.

------
evolve2k
'Big brother is not the State, Big Brother lies in Big Data.'

